# Caulking inside corners AFTER taping



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

This is the first I've heard of caulking inside drywall corners.

I think you should just buy and inside corner trowel and finish the corners normally.

Google "inside corner trowel" and you should find pictures of what they look like. You can buy them at any hardware store or home center.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

I've heard of caulking gaps between wall and ceiling, but i've always just used tape and mud. I'm also not a pro, but fortunately, drywall mud is pretty forgiving. When doing your inside corners, do one side, let it dry, and then do the other side of the corner.. This way, you don't mess up one side, while doing the other. If you've already mucked a corner up, wait for it to dry, add another coat, to fix the blemish, dry, then sand any high blemishes even.


----------



## homeby5 (Jul 26, 2015)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> This is the first I've heard of caulking inside drywall corners.
> 
> I think you should just buy and inside corner trowel and finish the corners normally.
> 
> Google "inside corner trowel" and you should find pictures of what they look like. You can buy them at any hardware store or home center.


Thanks. I actually have one in my bucket. I guess I bought it about it about 10 years ago when I did my last drywall job and forgot how well it worked :laughing: I didn't pull it out because it was dissed by some pros on another forum and I assumed it was useless. But I used it today and knocked out the corners in about 3 hours. Turned out real nice for an amature. Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

"I didn't pull it out because it was dissed by some pros on another forum."

One of the biggest parts of being a DIY'er is thinking for yourself. If that inside corner trowel worked well for you last time, and again this time, then what the pros say about how well it works doesn't matter.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

corner trowels work great for setting tape and corner finishing. I also don't see a problem using latex painters caulk almost anywhere for paint prep. Could be a along molding edges and seams, small holes, or smoothing corners


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Forget what the single minded "pros" say. Corner trowels work fine. And stop using caulk on taped joints, corner or otherwise


----------

